
Danish Naval Architect Uncovers Important Clues to MOL Comfort's Demise - jessaustin
http://gcaptain.com/danish-naval-architect-uncovers-important-clues-mol-comforts-demise/
======
dang
This looks good, but I doubt that HN users will tolerate two stories from
gcaptain.com on the front page. Maybe repost it tomorrow?

